# How active are Bettas ?



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I've had my blue betta for a couple of months, and his activity level is not so high... it seems like he's mostly napping... I would say, about as much as my cats.

How active "should" they be?

I currently have him alone in a Hawkeye 360 view 2 gallon tank, with a 1 gallon filter running, and feeding him Aqueon Betta Pellets Betta (5-ish twice a day - I'm probably feeding him too much)

My thinking is that the 2 gallon tank isn't making him happy, because it's 2 gallons... and it's more tall then it is long... but I'm just guessing.

I'll be moving him into a 10 gallon tank soon, with a 50w water heater and add a couple of ghost shrimps and/or panda cory.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

welcome to the forum!
What temperature is his water now?How often and what percentage of water do you change?
5 pellets twice a day does seem a little much, I would cut back a little and see if that helps with his activity level..I would feed somewhere around 4 pellets a day...depending on your betta you might have to adjust that a bit..remember a bettas stomach is about the size of his eye.
He might just have a really full belly and not feel so much like moving...kinda like after people eat a lot on thanksgiving...:lol:
Also, some bettas are just more active than others. My older VT betta usually lays in his tall plants for most of the day..until he sees someone getting near his tank.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Fish do enjoy swimming from side to side way more then they do up and down so that might be a problem with his activity level. Also does the tank have a heater? If it doesn't he might also be inactive do to being cold. [Depending on where you are. Where I live I can't keep my tanks cool enough. lol] 

He will probably love the ten gallon, I know my boy does. He spends all day swimming about and exploring through his plants. c:


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you are right about the food being too much. I'll starting feeding him less, down to 4 pellets a day, and substituting for frozen bloodworms every other day.

I don't know what the water temp is.  I have it on my list for this weekend, along with the new 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

The reason I asked was because some bettas become sluggish when they get cold..Bettas like warmer waters around 77-80 degrees.Frozen bloodworms,frozen brine shrimp and a nice high protein pellet are all good foods.
Do you plan on doing a fish-in cycle or fishless cycle on your new 10 gallon? 
I would make sure to cycle the tank before adding the corydoras and shrimp...They seem to be a bit more sensitive to unstable water parameters.
It sounds like you're going to have a nice tank setup. I look forward to seeing pictures of your new 10 gallon once you get it setup. 
:-D


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> The reason I asked was because some bettas become sluggish when they get cold..Bettas like warmer waters around 77-80 degrees.Frozen bloodworms,frozen brine shrimp and a nice high protein pellet are all good foods.
> Do you plan on doing a fish-in cycle or fishless cycle on your new 10 gallon?
> I would make sure to cycle the tank before adding the corydoras and shrimp...They seem to be a bit more sensitive to unstable water parameters.
> It sounds like you're going to have a nice tank setup. I look forward to seeing pictures of your new 10 gallon once you get it setup.
> :-D


I plan on doing a fish-in cycle for the new tank... and then slowly add the cory and shrimp later on. I'll post pics once it gets set up. :-D


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I have my betta all set up in his new 10 gallon tank.

Everything is still reading zero (ammonia, nitrite and nitrate). Just waiting for the ammonia to go up and start the cycling.

The water temp is at 80* with the aid of the heater.

I did get him 2x Zoo Med Leaf Hammock, because I noticed that he liked sleeping on the Nutrifin Feeding Ring that I had. He would sleep on the bar that connects the suction cup to the ring.

Most of the movements that I see him do, is during his feeding... and when he's moving from one hammock to the other hammock on the other side... it's hilarious.

I was thinking about getting the Zoo Med Floating Mirror, just to help "spark" his interest... but at the same time, I'm worried about stressing him out... or causing him to be more aggressive, which wouldn't be good if I decide to get some corys... because now he would be very territorial.

Any thoughts?


----------



## harrypotter (Aug 9, 2011)

My betta loves his Leaf Hammock from Zoo Med!! I also have a really lazy betta, he's constantly sleeping. He's probably the only betta that was more active when he didn't have a heater :roll:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

BabyBoyBlue said:


> I have my betta all set up in his new 10 gallon tank.
> 
> Everything is still reading zero (ammonia, nitrite and nitrate). Just waiting for the ammonia to go up and start the cycling.
> 
> ...


I don't think the mirror would make him more aggressive..I am not sure I would leave the mirror in all the time though. I don't use betta mirrors, but occasionally I will use my makeup compact mirror and my fish will flare at it...He lives with 4 corydoras and he never goes after them when he sees himself in the mirror. I usually only leave it there for 5 minutes or so, over-flaring can cause ripped fins sometimes. I have an older guy that is kinda like your guy. He doesn't move around to much....Unless I get close or open the hood to feed him or my corydoras.:lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My betta Lakitu has always been active. When he's resting is when I wonder  He's on the desk so me and my bf can see him and he always has someone to look at. I prefer to keep fish in high traffic areas. Got any pics ?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, sometimes my betta is super lazy, so I bought a mirror for him. There is a small mirror with a plastic ball on top so it floats. When he sees himself, he'll become active. You can buy these at a pet shop or a fish shop. Or, you could get him a small plastic ball. Not small enough for him to eat it and choke, but a nice size that will fit your tank. He will play with it and become active! I hope I helped you!  Good luck!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

All my bettas except for my 3 year old boy are hyperactive, they're always moving, very raely you'll see them in one spot...


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just bought a new crowntail at Petco last weekend and I think he's older than he looks. He looks to be about a year old but he's very inactive! I'm hoping that will change once his roommate moves in soon (i'm going to make his 6.6 gallon a divided tank). but he doesn't seem interested in food. He's the only one of my 11 bettas that is in his own little world. LOL


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

Laki said:


> My betta Lakitu has always been active. When he's resting is when I wonder  He's on the desk so me and my bf can see him and he always has someone to look at. I prefer to keep fish in high traffic areas. Got any pics ?


Here are a pic of his new tank... and where he sleeps.



















I saw that Zoo Med mirror that floats and went ahead and ordered it.  I'll eventually get some peppered corycats... we'll see if he even notices...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice tank 

Is sand harder to clean then gravel??


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Nice tank
> 
> Is sand harder to clean then gravel??


Having had both, I'd say no. I have pool filter sand, very clean right out of the bag, large grain. I keep my sand bed about 3/4 inch, so there isn't alot of stirring involved. For vac all you got to do is hover the siphon right above the sand, pool filter sand is fairly heavy so you can go pretty close without sucking any of it up.  I was scared of sand for a long time before I tried it; now I'm completely converted. And any tank with cories will ADORE sand. They absolutely love it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful betta! 
Imo, I think sand is easier than gravel because there is no need to plunge the siphon vacuum into the sand..you just hover it a few inches above the sand and most anything sitting on top gets vacuumed off. You can use a turkey baster or other bulb syringe in between water changes to get stuff off the sand.

I have gravel in my tanks now because I chose the wrong sand.:| But I plan on going back to sand when I can.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Beautiful betta!
> Imo, I think sand is easier than gravel because there is no need to plunge the siphon vacuum into the sand..you just hover it a few inches above the sand and most anything sitting on top gets vacuumed off. You can use a turkey baster or other bulb syringe in between water changes to get stuff off the sand.
> 
> I have gravel in my tanks now because I chose the wrong sand.:| But I plan on going back to sand when I can.


Which sand had you used? I've only ever used pool filter sand, so I only have experience with that kind. But because I like it so much I can't see myself switching either.

*oh to answer the original post..mine are always active unless it's bedtime lol. It's a begging parade all day long.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow!! Nice tank!! I wonder why he's emo fish?? Lakitu would think he died and went to heaven!! lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

dragonflie said:


> Which sand had you used? I've only ever used pool filter sand, so I only have experience with that kind. But because I like it so much I can't see myself switching either.
> 
> *oh to answer the original post..mine are always active unless it's bedtime lol. It's a begging parade all day long.


I used a bag of playsand first..But I am sure it was a brand problem as it wasn't a name brand sand...It was too powdery of a sand and fogged my water up everytime my corydoras would move...also, my live plants would not stay planted in the powdery sand. I had to replant my plants daily. I didn't have 10 dollars for the poolfilter sand at the time, but couldn't stand the fog anymore... so I got a 30 pound bag of pea gravel from the garden store for $3.98...It is working nice for now, but I plan on switching to sand again when I can. This time I will use poolfilter sand or something from the fishstore.


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

The sand in my tank is from Petco.

Sand is much easier to clean than gravel. Most of my betta's waste just hovers above the sand, and the siphon vacuum just sucks it up.

Even when I get some sand into the vacuum area, just lifting it up drops the sand right back because it's heavy enough.

It's also easier to plant... plants... compared to gravel. For myself, at least.


----------

